# Rookie Cop Accidently Shoots and Kills Innocent Unarmed Man in NY Neighborhood



## SeaBreeze (Nov 23, 2014)

Rookie cop shot this guy who was just using the staircase to leave his girlfriend's apartment in an East NY neighborhood.  http://nypost.com/2014/11/22/rookie-nypd-cop-very-choked-up-after-seeing-partner-kill-man/

“I was behind my partner. My partner entered through the door,” Landau said as he described the shooting, which occurred at 11:15 p.m. Thursday on the eighth floor of the Louis Pink Houses in East New York.

With the cops in the stairwell, Gurley and his girlfriend, Melissa Butler, had entered the on the seventh floor.
Startled by the couple’s presence, Liang, 27, fired one bullet, which hit Gurley in the chest.

“I didn’t see anything,” Landau had recalled. “I just heard the shot.”
After Liang’s gun went off, he and Landau retreated back to the eighth-floor hallway. Gurley stumbled down the stairwell and collapsed on the fifth floor.

Landau “had a hard time walking us through the scene,” the law-enforcement source said. “He was very choked up and nervous, which was understandable.”

Investigators had not spoken with Liang. But he initially told superiors the shooting was accidental."


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 23, 2014)

*12 Year Old Shot by Cop Due to Fake Gun*

Another unfortunate incident regarding a child...http://nypost.com/2014/11/22/cleveland-cop-shoots-child-holding-toy-gun/


----------



## Fern (Nov 23, 2014)

Gung ho cops, the last thing any country needs or wants.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 23, 2014)

I think it's a combination of gung ho cops, and just police who are fearing for their own safety.  Regardless, it's a shame things have gotten that far in the US.  Many in the police force are level headed and doing a good job protecting and serving the public, but not all unfortunately.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 24, 2014)

The human factor of fear and mistakes does not exclude police officers...


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 24, 2014)

What about the 12 yo boy who had a pellet gun and was waving it around in a playground. He was reported to police but the caller said the gun was probably fake.

It's hard to understand how he ended  up dead.

It happened in Cleveland, Ohio and apparently the incident was captured on surveillance video but the police have not released it.

http://www.newsnet5.com/news/local-...shot-at-cudell-recreation-center-on-west-side


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 24, 2014)

Just heard that some bright tape that indicated that it was a pellet gun had been removed.  I had a pellet gun at that age that looked very real, but I only used it to shoot my mother's clothespins...


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 24, 2014)

We're having our own wave of police shootings in SE Queensland.

Gold Coast shooting 
Published: 10:31 pm, Monday, 24 November 2014                                

A man has been shot dead by police in  southeast Queensland in the third police shooting in the region in  a week.Officers were called to Nakina St, Southport after 7pm on  Monday.It's alleged the officers were confronted by an armed man and  police discharged firearms, a police spokeswoman said.The man, believed to be aged in his 30s, was declared dead at  the scene.The Queensland Police ethical standards command will investigate  the shooting. 

 Monday's shooting comes after a man was shot dead on the  Sunshine Coast on Sunday. A first-year constable and a 10-year veteran senior constable  were called to the Tewantin home after residents reported a  domestic disturbance.The Queensland Police Union said officers were immediately  confronted by a violent man, who allegedly came at them with an  unspecified weapon as they arrived in their patrol car.The officer shot the 51-year-old man in the chest. 

Last Tuesday a 33-year-old man was shot by police at Kippa-Ring,  north of Brisbane. 

http://www.skynews.com.au/news/top-stories/2014/11/24/gold-coast-shooting.html#sthash.STDjPgWW.dpuf

Video footage of the Tewantin shooting is available from the chest camera worn by the police.

http://www.smh.com.au/queensland/su...ured-on-camera-by-police-20141124-11sphh.html


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 24, 2014)

Maybe it is getting hotter sooner than ever in OZ and climate change can be blamed for this young male behavior...


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 24, 2014)

Queensland is another planet and it's always hot up there.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 24, 2014)

And they probably have more snakes...


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 24, 2014)

And crocodiles.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 24, 2014)

Is that the home of Dundee?  :


----------



## Twixie (Nov 24, 2014)

Although all these examples of Police shootings are very sad..The Police have to make split second decisions...

If they don't shoot and the person in question kills or maims someone..they are wrong..

If they shoot and the person happens to be brandishing a toy gun..They are also wrong..

I wonder why they have to shoot to kill?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 24, 2014)

Wouldn't you if the suspect will be?


----------



## rkunsaw (Nov 24, 2014)

> I wonder why they have to shoot to kill?



Shooting the gun out of ones hand is for the old cowboy movies. It doesn't work in real life. Handguns are not all that accurate to start with and in a situation where you have to make a quick decision the problem is worsened. All self defense courses teach to shoot at the torso because it is a larger target.


----------



## Twixie (Nov 24, 2014)

But it was a 12 year old child..  He fired no shots.. he couldn't have..it was a toy...


----------



## ClassicRockr (Nov 24, 2014)

As far as being 12 years old and not knowing what they are doing.......come on! Not unless this boy has some type of mental problem, he knew what he was doing. 

First, why is a kid in a park/playground area waving around what appears to be a real gun and pointing it at people? It was in his waistband where is the same location that people put a real gun. 

Why did someone take the orange plug out of the end of the one toy gun, which, again, would make it appear to be a real gun? 

From what I read, there was one kid that was told by officers to lay down the gun (toy, but they didn't know it), but the kid raised it and pointed it at officers. What the heck does anyone think is going to happen at that moment????

Now, the BIGGER question is..........why did the parents allow these kids to have these guns? Also, where were the parents at the time of the incident?


----------



## Twixie (Nov 24, 2014)

He was a baby..he was probably showing off..why didn't the police tazer him?

Why did they shoot to kill?..

This will be more fuel to the racial problems we have already!!


----------



## ClassicRockr (Nov 24, 2014)

The one kid was 12 years old! To you, he could be a "baby", but to law enforcement he sure isn't. "Probably showing off" is not even close to being a good enough answer. If a person has what appears to be a weapon, using a tazer is not protocol. A person who doesn't have a gun, real or not, can be tazered. 

One thing has to be 100% remembered here, we are not the officer's that got the call/showed up at the situation. Some folks want to make all kinds of comments of "why" this or that happened, but the bottom line is.........none of us were there when it happened. Real gun or toy gun, officer's have to protect themselves from being shot/killed also. A lot of them have families at home, as well as the person shot does. But, for some reason, some folks don't think about the officer's protecting themselves and having families as well.

Appears we are straying from the OP's Thread and talking about other incidents that happened. 



Twixie said:


> He was a baby..he was probably showing off..why didn't the police tazer him?
> 
> Why did they shoot to kill?..
> 
> This will be more fuel to the racial problems we have already!!


----------



## WhatInThe (Dec 2, 2014)

Twixie said:


> Although all these examples of Police shootings are very sad..The Police have to make split second decisions...
> 
> If they don't shoot and the person in question kills or maims someone..they are wrong..
> 
> ...



This was tragic as was the 12 year old with a pellet gun but that is how many police are trained to REACT, not think.

Many are trained to react, not think. The immediate use of the gun is a reaction, not a thought to use that particular tool because that what a weapon would be. The first reaction unless someone is in IMMEDIATE danger should be to protect oneself by taking cover and assessing the situation. The police should also make sure the public is out of the way and out of the line of fire which another NYC rookie officer failed to do when the ax man terrorist was shot along with civilians. The problem with a lot of police forces is lack of regular year round training. And many who go through it simply want to get it over with. Most wind up being there for a job, not a career or the ever popular make a difference, change the world etc.There is a mentality too, us or them, us vs them where the public is viewed as the enemy which affects REACTIONs as well. Train to think and react. Escalate the use of force and not jump right to a nuclear option ie a lethal weapon.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Dec 2, 2014)

Go to a Range where law enforcement practices shooting their Service Revolver. Their target is on the chest, not the arm, leg or hand. If many people, who criticize the way officers react at a dangerous scene, could take their place at that moment, they just might think different of how really dangerous the job can be for them. 

Heck, I was shocked yesterday when wife and I went to a local music store. The store was selling a lamp that had two fake, but looked very real, 9mm handguns holding up the lamp shade! There was an orange plug in the barrel of each gun. Each fake gun was sitting so the barrel faced upwards. Apparently, the store was selling more than one of these b/c an officer bought a lamp.......told to me by the store clerk. Gee, another fake, but very real looking, handgun that someone could take off of the lamp and use for ????


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 3, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Another unfortunate incident regarding a child...http://nypost.com/2014/11/22/cleveland-cop-shoots-child-holding-toy-gun/



Seems like this cop had issues with his past police employment, emotionally unstable, did not follow instructions, safety issues.  Maybe if his past employment and behavior history was reviewed, he would have not been out on duty that day.  Document showing a request for his termination in the past, but it appears he resigned instead.   http://www.buzzfeed.com/alisonvingiano/loehmann-independence-records




> The police officer who shot and killed 12-year-old Tamir Rice is described as emotionally unstable and unable to properly use a firearm, according to documents from the city of Independence, Ohio, obtained by BuzzFeed News.
> 
> The Cleveland Police Department confirmed to BuzzFeed News that during Officer Loehmann’s background check “Cleveland Police detectives did not review his Independence Police Department personnel file.”
> 
> Timothy Loehmann, 26, worked as a patrolman in Independence for less than one year prior to joining the Cleveland Police Department in 2014. He was ultimately asked to resign from his job or be fired, according to the documents. This contradicts the information he provided in his job application to the Cleveland Police Department two years later.


----------



## BobF (Dec 3, 2014)

Interesting about all this excitement about kids and young folks having guns these days.    When I was pretty young many of us young folks had cap pistols and ran around with them with no problems from the police of others.   I also had a BB gun rifle that was used to shoot targets with BB's or matches to be able to see sparks when the match hit something hard.  I guess life was much harder in those days.   But the police were not so pumped up about others wanting to kill others or them.  I think in many ways life was actually much better organized back then than it is now.   We would never think of doing such crazy and idiotic things as blocking streets and highways.   We knew then that to try to do so was a sure trip to jail for all.   What is it now?   Just a short tale about not doing those things before being released to go do it again.   We just do not seem to have any respect for the freedoms of others and no real harm for hurting the innocents in these brawls.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 3, 2014)

In the case of this 12 year old with the pellet gun... Why did the police pull the squad right up to the kid and shoot him within seconds?  Shouldn't they have pulled up farther away and at least assessed the situation?  Perhaps then they could have determined it was a child not a man.. and that they maybe could have called to him to drop the gun and move away from it?   I mean.. they just pulled right up to him and shot him... then didn't touch him for 4 minutes while he was dying..


----------



## WhatInThe (Dec 3, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Seems like this cop had issues with his past police employment, emotionally unstable, did not follow instructions, safety issues.  Maybe if his past employment and behavior history was reviewed, he would have not been out on duty that day.  Document showing a request for his termination in the past, but it appears he resigned instead.   http://www.buzzfeed.com/alisonvingiano/loehmann-independence-records



The problem in many police departments AND most government jobs around the country is that politicians have a say in who is or isn't hired regardless of civil service exam scores. Government jobs are used for political favors. I've seen towns around here have to rescore tests and got caught hiring criminals. It's well known that without a politician as a personal reference on your application which is code for hire this person or personal "word" you are finished as an applicant regardless of score. Many hires police and other positions are almost untouchable depending on who put in the word for them on the application or to a hiring committee. It does come down to politics.


----------



## WhatInThe (Dec 5, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Rookie cop shot this guy who was just using the staircase to leave his girlfriend's apartment in an East NY neighborhood.  http://nypost.com/2014/11/22/rookie-nypd-cop-very-choked-up-after-seeing-partner-kill-man/
> 
> “I was behind my partner. My partner entered through the door,” Landau said as he described the shooting, which occurred at 11:15 p.m. Thursday on the eighth floor of the Louis Pink Houses in East New York.
> 
> ...



This cop was more worried about his own butt and job security than the public's safety. He texted his union rep before EMS got there, before EMS was called.

http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york...n-rep-akai-gurley-lay-dying-article-1.2034219

Also they were not supposed to be patrolling that stairwell.

Now cops being in law enforcement will think much more about legal consequences so I get contacting his union rep at the scene. BUT, HUGE BUT; before emergency medical help arrived or called??????  He wasn't putting pressure on the wound or at least covering it? He didn't ask the victim if there was anything he could do or contact??? But to contact the union rep before the scene was even trueley secure???

The problem is obviously in the training AND the mindset of the training officers who think they are doing their trainee a favor by over warning/emphasizing all the stuff could happen and protect their own butts first. The ax man and innocent victim were shot by rookie cops as well.


----------



## Debby (Dec 5, 2014)

WhatInThe said:


> This cop was more worried about his own butt and job security than the public's safety. He texted his union rep before EMS got there, before EMS was called.
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york...n-rep-akai-gurley-lay-dying-article-1.2034219
> 
> ...





I just came across that information too, and it's absolutely horrifying.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 5, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> I think it's a combination of gung ho cops, and just police who are fearing for their own safety.  Regardless, it's a shame things have gotten that far in the US.  Many in the police force are level headed and doing a good job protecting and serving the public, but not all unfortunately.



Well said Seabreeze, you also have to wonder with all this going on in the world, why a parent would let their child play "cops and robbers" anymore.  We did it all the time, but if I had a kid, I sure wouldn't let him go outside at least with a toy gun.  Those things look like the real deal


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 5, 2014)

WhatInThe said:


> This cop was more worried about his own butt and job security than the public's safety. He texted his union rep before EMS got there, before EMS was called.
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york...n-rep-akai-gurley-lay-dying-article-1.2034219
> 
> ...



Sounds to me like our police force/law enforcement aren't getting any better training then you get for a call-center.  If they are ramping up on new recruits, they are probably just not getting the training they used to get  Geez, what a mess


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 5, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Rookie cop shot this guy who was just using the staircase to leave his girlfriend's apartment in an East NY neighborhood.  http://nypost.com/2014/11/22/rookie-nypd-cop-very-choked-up-after-seeing-partner-kill-man/
> 
> “I was behind my partner. My partner entered through the door,” Landau said as he described the shooting, which occurred at 11:15 p.m. Thursday on the eighth floor of the Louis Pink Houses in East New York.
> 
> ...



Please understand I do NOT think this is funny, but all I can see in my mind is someone like Don Knotts, the nervous guy, just firing aimlessly at the drop of a pin.  That's just awful that a guy that scared is hired to do a job like that??


----------



## WhatInThe (Dec 5, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Please understand I do NOT think this is funny, but all I can see in my mind is someone like Don Knotts, the nervous guy, just firing aimlessly at the drop of a pin.  That's just awful that a guy that scared is hired to do a job like that??



You should realize exactly how accurate that description is. Dead on. 

Exactly, if one fears that much for their life don't take the job. But that's part of the problem; police officers looking at their job the same way a clock puncher would at Walmart-yet their click is anything but. If you don't like crap then don't be a plumber. If you don't like blood don't be a doctor. If you don't like people don't work in customer service. Jobs serve a purpose other than getting the employee a paycheck ie the job isn't there for the employee the employee is there for that job/need.

That being said any first responder/rescuer doesn't want to become a victim themselves-I get that. But being the so called professional paid to stay calm and use training & experience to resolve situation rather than the emotion/response of a victim I expect much more from police in particular.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 5, 2014)

WhatInThe said:


> You should realize exactly how accurate that description is. Dead on.
> 
> Exactly, if one fears that much for their life don't take the job. But that's part of the problem; police officers looking at their job the same way a clock puncher would at Walmart-yet their click is anything but. If you don't like crap then don't be a plumber. If you don't like blood don't be a doctor. If you don't like people don't work in customer service. Jobs serve a purpose other than getting the employee a paycheck ie the job isn't there for the employee the employee is there for that job/need.
> 
> That being said any first responder/rescuer doesn't want to become a victim themselves-I get that. But being the so called professional paid to stay calm and use training & experience to resolve situation rather than the emotion/response of a victim I expect much more from police in particular.



By the same token, their cup-runneth-over, and jobs need to be filled.  I have taken jobs I knew I was not "fully" qualified for because I needed a job. Kind like beggars can't be choosers.  We are between a rock and a hard-spot, including our law enforcement.  I am not directly connected so I can't see what the police are up against as far as recruiting/training, but I can relate to the regular guy/gal that need a job.  My sister was a security guard, and she would tell you herself, it was not what she wanted, but she needed to support her kids.  It just seems so overwhelming, and I can't imagine dealing with some of this first hand.  My heart goes out to all the honest citizens of the US, police, lay people (I guess that's what you call non-pros, I don't know).

I feel sooner or later, at least almost ALL people are going to be personally effected by the mess.  It's so easy for me to sit here in my cushy chair and type about "what I think" blablabla but I don't see things getting better.


----------



## WhatInThe (Dec 5, 2014)

nwlady said:


> By the same token, their cup-runneth-over, and jobs need to be filled.  I have taken jobs I knew I was not "fully" qualified for because I needed a job. Kind like beggars can't be choosers.  We are between a rock and a hard-spot, including our law enforcement.  I am not directly connected so I can't see what the police are up against as far as recruiting/training, but I can relate to the regular guy/gal that need a job.  My sister was a security guard, and she would tell you herself, it was not what she wanted, but she needed to support her kids.  It just seems so overwhelming, and I can't imagine dealing with some of this first hand.  My heart goes out to all the honest citizens of the US, police, lay people (I guess that's what you call non-pros, I don't know).
> 
> I feel sooner or later, at least almost ALL people are going to be personally effected by the mess.  It's so easy for me to sit here in my cushy chair and type about "what I think" blablabla but I don't see things getting better.



I mostly agree but you would figure after the 1500 hours or so of training many police departments mandate it would weed out the clock punchers. And the variety of training wether it's physical or classroom also weeds out the weak because many can't flip a switch from a desk to a deck so to speak.  A clock puncher would tend to punch out early in the process. I do think as with other professions many slip through the cracks or the attitude changes to the point of what the heck did I just do, get me out of here. Applying for a police officer isn't like applying for cashier at Wendy's either. There's written, physical and psychological tests along with interviews.

 And sadly as with any other government job there are favors, deals and/or quotas. Know the right politician and you are in regardless of your resume. Many are pushed and coached through the entire process. My guess in NYC the right politician still can get you hired and/or promoted which I also hear is just as political-civil service be darned. The NYPD is such a large if not largest police department in the world a lot of people and issues slip through the cracks or get over looked. It's mass production policing.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 5, 2014)

Hi WIT, 

well said, and although I know nothing about the training, or how many hours, I know it's just common sense that some may slip through here are there that are not suited. Mentally or physically.  I am not naive to think that unsuitable folks can get jobs just because of who they know or are related to as well.

The amount of violence, including terrorism in the US is enough to shake even the steadiest of nerves, and our law enforcement that are the best at their jobs.  I've never been the type to throw out the baby with the bathwater, so if an unfortunate (and yes, heartbreaking) incident is reported, I don't jump to the conclusion our cops all suck.  Same way with anyone committing a crime, if their black, I don't assume all blacks suck, same with Muslims.  I do understand it must be frightening (beyond) to live where these things are happening, which I don't, but they are getting closer.  It's like the gals that "have" to wear their faces covered because of religion (I think it's because of religion), I feel nervous when I pass someone with one of those outfits, I think it's just because I can't see their face/expression.

I don't know, I'm wandering off now, and I realize some of us would look better with our faces covered, LOL!!


----------



## WhatInThe (Feb 10, 2015)

*indicted*

The cop who shot the suspect indicted.

http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york...ooting-akai-gurley-indicted-article-1.2109892

The city being sued for 50 million. 

Many are satisfied with this grand jury.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 10, 2015)

I thought that was finished.  Everyone was complaining a couple weeks ago because the Grand Jury didn't indict.  Nothing like Double Jeopardy applies I guess.  I mean I'm not saying good or bad, just thought this was over?

Oh, this is a different case if I read it right, never mind.

I for one am not happy when these things happen at all, either way.  I just figure that what the court/law says goes.


----------



## Kadee (Feb 10, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> And crocodiles.



And huge spiders, We enjoy our yearly trip to Queensland ( Coolangatta ) in the winter, for a month . Queensland also has Cain toads as many states have now,  but I have never seen one, and don't want to either they sound ghastly


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 10, 2015)

WhatInThe said:


> The cop who shot the suspect indicted.
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york...ooting-akai-gurley-indicted-article-1.2109892
> 
> ...



Well, the cop should be charged.  The man lost his life for no reason, except an accidental shooting by a nervous-nellie cop.  Walking in a hallway is no crime, and the cop should have never pulled that trigger.  I can't speak to the large lawsuit.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 10, 2015)

I had cap pistols and such as a child, but as I recall, those toy guns didn't look anything like a real gun.  Why are they making toy guns that look so much like the real thing that they can only be distinguished by an orange plug anyway?


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 10, 2015)

We haven't heard what the two police officers were doing in the stairwell in the first place.
Why were they there at all?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 10, 2015)

From the one article, it looks like they were just 'patrolling' the stairways in the building, they were probably bored and had nothing else to do.


----------



## WhatInThe (Feb 10, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Well, the cop should be charged.  The man lost his life for no reason, except an accidental shooting by a nervous-nellie cop.  Walking in a hallway is no crime, and the cop should have never pulled that trigger.  I can't speak to the large lawsuit.



I agree. Stairwell and union rep helped me remember this one. This is the guy who texted his union rep right after. My guess is he will be told to plead out. The victim's  family deserves a payout. I hope some training information comes out because this guy had nothing but training with little or no experience.

Side note. I caught this study last week. Police with college degrees use less violence.

http://www.prisonplanet.com/new-stu...ess-likely-to-use-force-against-citizens.html

Makes sense because they are already thinking about the consequences of their actions before they are hired from classes.


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 10, 2015)

That sounds a bit fishy to me.
Why were they so jumpy?

Just a vague uneasiness doesn't explain such an extreme response IMO.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 10, 2015)

nwlady said:


> Please understand I do NOT think this is funny, but all I can see in my mind is someone like Don Knotts, the nervous guy, just firing aimlessly at the drop of a pin.  That's just awful that a guy that scared is hired to do a job like that??


----------



## 911 (Feb 11, 2015)

Well, accidents do happen. I once investigated an accidental shooting of a fellow that was cleaning his gun and shot his wife in the head. That was all well and good, but he couldn't explain away the second bullet hole in her back. (just kidding) Accidents do happen, even to cops. We had a veteran police officer that shot his son while hunting. Hunting accidents used to be a good way of getting rid of someone that a person had an issue with. With today's forensics, it is almost impossible to say it was accidental. It is amazing at what forensics can uncover. On average, I probably investigated 2-3 hunting accidents each year.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 11, 2015)

Yes 911 I agree, accidents do happen even to cops, they're just like anybody else in any profession.  Like I said, an accidental shooting by a nervous-Nellie cop.  The thing is, when you're out hunting animals in the woods with rifles, you are careful and know there's a danger of someone like Cheney being around, but minding your own business walking down the stairs in your friend's apartment building and being shot by a cop for no reason is a whole different thing. You're supposed to be afraid of the bad guys, not those in uniform. Since it was an accident, and a life lost for no good reason, he should be charged with manslaughter like anyone else would.  My heart goes out to the family of the deceased.


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 11, 2015)

We had a fatal shooting by police a couple of days ago in greater Sydney.
A young woman (22 yr old) was reported to be at a fast food outlet with a large carving knife and the police were called.

About 4 police responded and found her outside, still armed with a knife and sucking on a slurpee.
She was agitated and the police applied capsicum spray and a tazer but she charged at them with the knife slashing about.
One shot to the chest felled her and she died at the scene. It has been said that she suffered from Ausberger's syndrome

It was captured on camera. http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-02-...wielding-woman-at-hoxton-hungry-jacks/6082788
The policeman who fired is reported to be distraught and the other police are also very upset by the incident.
There will be an inquiry because this is technically a death in custody, and these incidents are taken very seriously.
It is unlikely that the officer will face any disciplinary action. He will receive counselling.

IMO, this is very different to a man being shot for simply using a stairwell in a private building. However, if an appropriate inquiry finds that action reasonable, then fair enough.


----------



## darroll (Feb 11, 2015)

There is open season on cops.
If they don't react quick, they get a trip to boot hill.
Some want all cops gone....... good luck with that


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 11, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> We had a fatal shooting by police a couple of days ago in greater Sydney.
> A young woman (22 yr old) was reported to be at a fast food outlet with a large carving knife and the police were called.
> 
> About 4 police responded and found her outside, still armed with a knife and sucking on a slurpee.
> ...



This is a bit different, because this young woman had a knife in her hand.  But really, did the cops need to shoot her in the chest right away and kill her?  I don't think so.  If they can't find other ways to stop a young woman with a knife, then I really can't have any respect for them.

  So the pepper spray didn't stop her, they couldn't shoot her in the leg to slow her down? Were they really so afraid of this girl that they had to kill her? 

 Their being distraught and upset by the incident means nothing, the girl is now dead, right?  Maybe if someone sprayed burning pepper spray in my eyes, I'd be stumbling toward them with the knife 'slashing about'.  

Come on now, and the fact that she was suffering with a medical condition makes it even more pathetic.  Aren't these cops in any country, trained to handle any situations without shooting to kill?  These stories sicken me.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 11, 2015)

darroll said:


> Some want all cops gone....... good luck with that



I haven't know or heard of anyone who wants all cops gone, only the corrupt ones.


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 12, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> This is a bit different, because this young woman had a knife in her hand.  But really, did the cops need to shoot her in the chest right away and kill her?  I don't think so.  If they can't find other ways to stop a young woman with a knife, then I really can't have any respect for them.
> 
> So the pepper spray didn't stop her, they couldn't shoot her in the leg to slow her down? Were they really so afraid of this girl that they had to kill her?
> 
> ...


Our police seem to have great difficulty dealing with someone with mental illness who is highly agitated. It's not the first time that there has been a death.

As to the medical condition, I'm wondering whether she may also have been using ice.  This does seem to result in rage and enhanced strength. It is a big problem now in hospital emergency rooms.

No new news reports ATM to shed further light on what happened.


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 12, 2015)

> So the pepper spray didn't stop her, they couldn't shoot her in the leg to slow her down?



That only happens in the movies. It's just not realistic in the real world.


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 12, 2015)

She was shot (according to a radio bulletin) from2 metres. That's pretty close when someone is coming at you with a big knife.
The police wouldn't have had a lot of time to aim for the leg even if it was appropriate.


----------



## WhatInThe (Feb 16, 2016)

This cop convicted of shooting the innocent man in project stairwell. Doesn't bring someone back but it does give some justice.

http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york...-fatal-shooting-akai-gurley-article-1.2528827

Of course many pro police say cases like this hurt police. It also came out that the officer tried to retrieve the shell casing under the assumption he didn't hit anyone. This is also the guy that texted his union rep right after and there was a dispute was enough or any first aid given. His partner will be investigated/tried for trying to cover it up.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 16, 2016)

Thanks for the update WhatInThe, wondered what happened with that case.


----------

